# Pbgfc international weigh ins!!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The first day went as expected with all the boats staying out overnight. I do know the REEL ADDICTION has Release on a Blue & a white. The Reel Worthless has a release on a White also. Scales open at 3 today until 9. There will be food and drink vendors and Jacos will have an outside bar setup for the Adult Beverages. Tshirts and other merchandise will be available for sale also but get it early, as its going fast. The Kyle Parker Band will crank up around 530-6pm. Come down and join us at Plaza de Luna park at the end of Palafox. Or follow live updates on our Facebook page.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the link to you fb page?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Go to www.pbgfc.com and at the bottom there is a link or search pensacola big game fishing club on Facebook. Sorry I'm not real computer savy!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

got it


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Just saw on FB that Reel Addiction has a 110-inch blue on board and should be at the dock around 5:00 p.m.


According to the charts, that should equate to about 415 pounds.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is correct they boated it this morning!! 110 inches is what captain Robert has it measured at!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I just heard 478.8 on the blue and an 82.2 wahoo


----------

